# piranha breeding



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

can you breed pygo's like you breed salmon in hatchery's? By just squizing the eggs and sperm out and mixing them in like a bucket or something.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> can you breed pygo's like you breed salmon in hatchery's? By just squizing the eggs and sperm out and mixing them in like a bucket or something.


AAAAAAA WHAT?








I mean it might be possible but what a question LOL


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

YEP!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

LGHT said:


> YEP!


what did that have to do with stripping fish...

rbp7: the fish would have to be "mature" and ripe before you could strip them anyways. by the time they got to that part, there is a good chance theyd begin breeding anyways. the problem seems to be getting them in "the mood".


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok I fixed t he link.


----------

